# Question on used M3 pricing



## Xiled1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't want to start one of those "how much did you pay" threads. But I would like to know how much most people are paying for a used M3 as compared to Edmund's and Kelley's private party prices. I have been looking for a used M3 and there seems to be a large number of sellers asking over Edmunds - which is way over KBB. I've been looking at low mile 02 and 03 models. At first I was thinking that halfway between Edmunds and KBB was a good starting point for offers. Could the fact that I'm looking at newer models effect the price? Maybe because people are upside down in them? 

Any insight is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Xiled1 said:


> I don't want to start one of those "how much did you pay" threads. But I would like to know how much most people are paying for a used M3 as compared to Edmund's and Kelley's private party prices. I have been looking for a used M3 and there seems to be a large number of sellers asking over Edmunds - which is way over KBB. I've been looking at low mile 02 and 03 models. At first I was thinking that halfway between Edmunds and KBB was a good starting point for offers. Could the fact that I'm looking at newer models effect the price? Maybe because people are upside down in them?
> 
> Any insight is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Well Brian, I was where you are now back in April. I looked at several low mileage M3's 02-03, private party as well as CPO (which, if you do buy one I recommend CPO). I found that there is very little deprciation and some cars are within a few thousand of a new 04 car. So, long story short. I ordered an 04. I got the color and options that I wanted and the full warranty. Look at the bright side. You too can plan to have a car that holds it's value :thumbup:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I got a 2003 with 7K miles back in February for $47K, CPO at the original selling dealer. Customer had traded it back in on 7 series. Just like new for $7K less than its original price.


----------



## mb35758 (Mar 29, 2004)

*my experience*

I got a 15k mile 2003 for $47k, with a new set of 19" Pilot Sports all around. Original sticker was $56k... so I was happy to duck $9k in depreciation.

I entertained ordering a new one, but didn't really feel like waiting for another BMW, the wait for my first one was bad enough; I'm sure waiting for an M3 is torture.

-mb


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Bottom line, they are worth what people pay for them. Also remember asking price is NOT selling price. Find one you like, make a reasonable offer, negotiate to a price you can live with. If it doesn't work, keep looking. Either you will find one at your price, or learn to offer more.

But, the good news, in the first year, you could buy one and drive it for a few months or so, and sell it for more than you paid for it for those who didn't want to wait.


----------



## ThePleaser (May 23, 2004)

Ditto to MB35..

I couldn't get myself to buy a used one with unknown useage history for only $7K less than a new one.
I will agree though that being able to negotiate and make a purchase and drive away in the same couple hours would be very nice compared to the new buying experience.

As a matter of fact, the new car buying experience kinda sucks, all the way around. _Most_ all those dealerships are looking at M3 buyers as a baby holding a bunch of money. 
Come here little baby.. come here.., why don't you give me what's in your hand for what I've got here in my hand.... Com-on Look at it... It's so shiny and pretty :angel: ....


----------



## ThePleaser (May 23, 2004)

OH, yes... you can always get 4% off. Just don't settle for less. Also I noticed that one dealer actually added a line item for SMG gas guzzler tax of $450?? that was on top of the $1000 line item which is to be expected.

needless to say I bought my car from another dealership which didn't ever show this extra GGtax.


Giving this some extra thought, if you see the new car on the lot, that's WAY sweeter than ordering. it's 10-12 weeks for one to be made and arrive.

PS. There is no savings taking European delivery. All the other BMWs are an automatic 7% off for Europe delivery + you get a hotel and nice meal.


----------

